# Husbands 2ww



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't know who is  more stressed me or the DW. Although she seems quite relaxed about it and the 2weeks will arrive when the time comes.  I am trying not to pass on my anxiety to her so I suffer in silence, She is off work for the 2 weeks whilst I have been working, we are both off next week together the blood test is booked for Wednesday  the 28th so another week to wait. We are fortunate enough to have a son through natural methods he is now 4.But after 3 years of trying for another we decided to pay for the treatment. I must have read every article on the different stages of growth and implantation. when 8 eggs were collected i thought great freeze a few and put a couple back, but only 6 were mature then 4 fertilised  only 2 made it to 3 day which were good quality 7 & 8 cells. She has the usually symptons cramps etc but no spotting. she did say that she didn't spot when we had our son so its not a concern.


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

The 2ww is awful and drags.   Your DW seems to be coping but I bet she is going crazy inside.  If I were you I would say something about having trouble focusing on anything else.  She will probably be so pleased you are as worried as she is, as she is probably bottling it up and annoyed you don't seem that bothered.  My DH used to admit he was stressed about 2 days before the end, having seemed unaware of the panic I had felt, when actually he was just trying not to add to it. 

Best of luck to you both   and I hope you get your  BFP


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Best of luck to you both.

Neil


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

Going through hell at the moment, my DW is in tears, test date on Wednesday 28th March and she has started light bleeds, yesterday nothing heavy. her boobs are no longer sore and she is convinced her period is coming as she has all the symptoms. I am trying to be positive saying that lots of people have these symptoms and still get a BFP, but she has convinced herself its a BFN.


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

It's tough Skyteam, no doubt about it.
You're right in what you've been saying to her.
There's still hope mate.


Good luck to you both.


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, tomorrow is test day. She has convinced herself it hasn't worked, lack of symptoms as she knows what being pregnant feels like. I am just hoping for some sort of a miracle. We are fortunate to have a 4 year old boy but would love another.


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

BFN for us. we need to save up for the next round as we sel funded the first round.


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

to you both I feel for you as myself and DP have been there four times and still no joy, we self funded too, all our wedding savings and more.. keep your chin up.
MJ1 xx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear it didn't happen for you this time.

 

Neil


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Very sorry to  hear your news Skyteam.


Haribo


----------



## Maui (Apr 3, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this, big   to you both.


----------



## George V (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyteam,

It is not easy to cope with an unsuccessful attempt and the loss.

After about two weeks of grieving, we coped by concentrating on what to do next and how to do it -  keeping emotionally busy.

George V


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

We have decided to try again, in 3-4 months time. in the meantime I have just had a lifestyle change from ....
Smoking about 10 cigarettes a day
drinking 10 cups of coffee a day 
drinking 2 litres of diet soda of some description
The odd alcoholic drink at the weekend or a a binge if I went away with work.
Lots of takeaways and ready meals

Now its
1 week no smoking
Caffeine free (bottled water and fruit juice)
one cup of Nescafe decaf per day
A list of vitamins and minerals supplements, too many to list but the list was given to us from the Health Trust. I am rattling now.
Mainly fish or lean meats with two veg every day,
Nuts mainly Brazil
wholemeal breads 
and gym 3 times a week with cardio.

We will be going for ICIS again but you never know our first child was conceived when we had given up hope of a natural conception, Only question I have does its take 90 days or 72 days for sperm to develop ?


----------



## George V (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Skyteam,

They say up to three months.  Congratulations in your lifestyle changes.  I was a heavy smoker / caffeine admit many years ago and do know how difficult it was to stop.

It is the sign of things to come.

Best of luck,
George V


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

That's brilliant Skyteam. The changes could make all the difference.
Good luck to you both.


----------



## BigAndy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your BFN skyteam - it really stings, I know.  We had a BFN in January which really felt like the rug had been pulled from under us but as George says, planning the next step straight away helped us over the hump.  DW went for tests and treatment in Athens and we found an issue that was the likely cause of all our problems.  We recently had a second tx and have just had a BFP after the most nervous, agonising 2ww ... but we have finally got there.  Best wishes to you both and it sounds like you're doing great stuff with all the lifestyle changes - good work!


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Ive often said its bound to be so hard on you guys. Not only are you going through your own emotions about pregnancy but youre dealing with ours as well !! My DH is a rock and i dont know how i could do it without him !!

You are all amazing men who will make amazing fathers xx


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

Just to let everybody know, we got a BFP this morning. We are so happy. This was our 2nd attempt via the ICIS route. 8 eggs collected only 2 ferts then 3 day transfer with 2off  grade 2/3 emb's with fragmentation put back. This time the wife took no time off work, we had very little hope of it working and it worked. I know this is just the beginning but its a start.


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations!!  
I was feeling so sad reading this thread and then I saw your last message. What amazing news. I'm so happy for you and your wife. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing news, congratulations!you are an inspiration to us all, I'm on our 3rd attempt now and I'm not taking any time off I'm stimulating at he minute, this is also our last go too. Xxx


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

Just a little update considering all the help/hope these pages gave me during our struggle for our 2nd child. We have just been for the week 21 scan and everything is looking good


----------



## skyteam (Mar 15, 2012)

Last update, just to say today we had a beautiful perfect little girl.     dreams do happen, 2nd attempt at IVF. we now have a boy and a  girl, he was conceived naturally but we struggled for 4 years on the 2nd so went down the IVF route.


----------

